# hessel



## muddman55 (Jan 11, 2006)

Have a group going to the UP on the 27th-2/1, 6-8 of us, plan is to get on the perch. We are staying at Lakeview motel/cabins. Looking for some input on baits, best times, etc. We have sleds, shacks, all the toys, sure we're a bunch of trolls from down-under but not FUDGIES. any info would be appreciated. At the very least stop by the cabin (or the Islander Bar) and have a few barley pops. Thanks to all, Don


----------



## WATTS (Feb 4, 2005)

I use to fish up their years ago, we would fish Duck bay mostly. Mornings and last 2 hours were best. I'll even date myself, The bar was called the West entrance.


----------



## muddman55 (Jan 11, 2006)

thanks or the response, don't worry about the datin' issue as our ages range from 40-66:SHOCKED:.


----------



## muddman55 (Jan 11, 2006)

times gettin close, don't need yer hotspots but a little insight would help


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Locals aren't doing too well down there. 10 FOW and expect to catch about 10 keepers per trip per person. Pike are pretty heavy in there right now too.


----------



## muddman55 (Jan 11, 2006)

thanks tracker, we were hoping for better news but will take what we can get pike are tasty too! don


----------



## toph513 (Feb 17, 2009)

muddman55 said:


> Have a group going to the UP on the 27th-2/1, 6-8 of us, plan is to get on the perch. We are staying at Lakeview motel/cabins. Looking for some input on baits, best times, etc. We have sleds, shacks, all the toys, sure we're a bunch of trolls from down-under but not FUDGIES. any info would be appreciated. At the very least stop by the cabin (or the Islander Bar) and have a few barley pops. Thanks to all, Don


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## toph513 (Feb 17, 2009)

Muddman is your cabins the ones by kipling launch
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## muddman55 (Jan 11, 2006)

not real familiar with the area, it's the lakeview motel and cabins conviently located within walking distance of the Islander Bar


----------



## RyeDog (Jul 28, 2006)

Never been ice fishing in that area but in 2006 around October we absolutely slayed some jumbo perch around Musky Bay! Been back there in 07, 08 and 09 and didnt catch didly! We stayed in a cabin i believe between Hessel and Cedarville that was also very close to a watering hole called "Snows Bar". I love that area.

Good Luck!


----------



## skamaniac (Nov 4, 2001)

toph513 said:


> Muddman is your cabins the ones by kipling launch
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Kipling is the other side of the UP near Gladstone & Escanaba on Little Bay De Noc. Hessel is in the eastern UP on Lake Huron.


----------



## 2tundras (Jan 11, 2005)

Slow. The retired locals who can go everyday seem to be pealing some hog perch....but you'd have to have some pretty good insight to get that info.


----------



## muddman55 (Jan 11, 2006)

input from locals is half the reason for proximity too the bar thanks guys, don


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

All of the "locals" that live down there, that I work with....out of about 400 guys....claim it's slow. My buddy went down there with one of them too....slow then also. You have to have some pretty good insight to get that info.


----------



## Dasher (Jan 12, 2004)

Cedarville is seeing more action, but overall fish sizes are smaller. Anglers on Musky Bay are fishing minnows, wax worms and wigglers in 12 to 14 feet of water. Legal perch catches are fair, with numerous undersized perch and pike being thrown back. Anglers fishing on Hessel Bay are fishing in 12 to 14 feet of water catching 9 to 13 inch yellow perch on wigglers. Good luck


----------



## skamaniac (Nov 4, 2001)

Dasher said:


> Cedarville is seeing more action, but overall fish sizes are smaller. Anglers on Musky Bay are fishing minnows, wax worms and wigglers in 12 to 14 feet of water. Legal perch catches are fair, with numerous undersized perch and pike being thrown back. Anglers fishing on Hessel Bay are fishing in 12 to 14 feet of water catching 9 to 13 inch yellow perch on wigglers. Good luck


You can read the rest of that report on the Mich DNR website.


----------



## muddman55 (Jan 11, 2006)

thanks again guys. starting to get fired-up only a week off  I will post our success or lack thereof when we return. got a good bunch of guys going up so it's going to be a hoot whether the fish show up or not. WOOO HOOO Don


----------



## WATTS (Feb 4, 2005)

*stop into Snow's resturant in cedarville for good food and drink, not stuffy at all!*


----------



## muddman55 (Jan 11, 2006)

snows is on the list, thanks for the tip


----------



## logsawer (Jan 20, 2006)

Thanks for the info.. I'm one of the guys going with muddmam.I know we'll have a good time. hope to get some good fish..Perch or Pike will do... I perfer perch but will eat pike..


----------

